# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Ruahine Ranges...Coppermine

## Dundee



----------


## Gerbs

Interesting - I've never made it as far as the mine before.
There is a good area for deer in the next catchment, if you're that way inclined  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Well done the Dundee exploration team.

----------


## Dundee

> Interesting - I've never made it as far as the mine before.
> There is a good area for deer in the next catchment, if you're that way inclined


There was another hunter heading in he showed us on the map where he was heading so we gave that area a miss.
We dropped Possum Trapper off as he and a few mates a staying in the area for a few days.

Apparently the magazine was used in WW2 to store ammunition.

----------


## sako75

Hate cave wetas. Did you go in?

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> There was another hunter heading in he showed us on the map where he was heading so we gave that area a miss.
> We dropped Possum Trapper off as he and a few mates a staying in the area for a few days.
> 
> Apparently the magazine was used in WW2 to store ammunition.


Long way to run when your ACK ACK gun was empty and the Japs were steaming ashore.

----------


## Dundee

> Hate cave wetas. Did you go in?


Not to far as it was black and didn't have a torch only a small keyring light. But yes there are protected cave wetas in there.

----------


## Dundee

> Long way to run when your ACK ACK gun was empty and the Japs were steaming ashore.


Your not wrong,good hike to store ammo.

----------


## mrs dundee

yes it was a good walk,nice bush it's so pretty.

----------


## mrs dundee

Having anice glass of wine probably a few more after been walking in the bush.

----------


## Rushy

Good on you Mrs D

----------


## sakokid

Always tastes better, after a day on the hill.

----------


## Dundee

It was only about 4km, next mission is to get  @mrs dundee up Snee Road. :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

> It was only about 4km, next mission is to get  @mrs dundee up Snee Road.
> 
> Attachment 26869


Might needa upgrade the red bands to hiking boots :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Might needa upgrade the red bands to hiking boots


Good spotting big_foot. I had my hiking boots on. :ORLY:

----------


## ishoot10s

> Having anice glass of wine probably a few more after been walking in the bush.Attachment 26866


Haha, Mrs D, your vision is already going blurred an' you've hardly touched the wine!  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## mrs dundee

Lol well I have finished the bottle and it felt bloody good.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

Hi Mrs Dundee, Will you keep your eye open for the magazine I sent you today. I addressed it to Mr and Mrs Dundee...Was that stupid?

----------


## veitnamcam

It will get there :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrs dundee

> Hi Mrs Dundee, Will you keep your eye open for the magazine I sent you today. I addressed it to Mr and Mrs Dundee...Was that stupid?


thanks what kind of magazine.

----------


## Gibo

> thanks what kind of magazine.


Good question! Especially on a hunting and shooting forum  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

99% of mail received is addressed to the Dundees :Grin:   Hope its a spare magazine for one of my rifles that @mrs dundee can use :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

Funny ha,ha mr Dundee.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> thanks what kind of magazine.


I sent copy the Deer Cullers Magazine that contain an article on Ken Strong. He was Dundee's fathers best man.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Graeme I am sure  Dad will enjoy the read after us. :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> I sent copy the Deer Cullers Magazine that contain an article on Ken Strong. He was Dundee's fathers best man.


Received tonight thanks Graeme along with another package addressed to "The Dundee Ranch" :Grin: 

Some great yarns in there but sadly not to many cullers left. Hard case entry with Ken and the trout.

I can remember a yarn Dad told me about Ken and himself.

They were both duck shooting on the Manawatu River when a Ranger approached them and asked for there licences. Dad dropped his ducks and took of with the Ranger in hot pursuit. The ducks were left with Ken.  Dad stopped about a km or two away with the Ranger not far behind him. Ranger said "Where is your licence!"  Dad showed him and the Ranger asked "Why did you run".

"My mate hasn't got one" was the honest answer.   Meanwhile Ken had grabbed the ducks and took off in the other direction,never to be seen by the Ranger. :Grin:

----------


## Spook

> Received tonight thanks Graeme along with another package addressed to "The Dundee Ranch"
> 
> Some great yarns in there but sadly not to many cullers left. Hard case entry with Ken and the trout.
> 
> I can remember a yarn Dad told me about Ken and himself.
> 
> They were both duck shooting on the Manawatu River when a Ranger approached them and asked for there licences. Dad dropped his ducks and took of with the Ranger in hot pursuit. The ducks were left with Ken.  Dad stopped about a km or two away with the Ranger not far behind him. Ranger said "Where is your licence!"  Dad showed him and the Ranger asked "Why did you run".
> 
> "My mate hasn't got one" was the honest answer.   Meanwhile Ken had grabbed the ducks and took off in the other direction,never to be seen by the Ranger.


I thought that was Billy T and it was a trout license

----------


## Neckshot

my pop told me that one two :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Yes I've seen the Billy T clip,nothing would surprise me when these fellas were younger.  Fact or fiction it was a great yarn.

----------


## Toby

> I thought that was Billy T and it was a trout license


It is  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spook

> It is


Thanks Toby, I knew I could rely on you.

----------


## Dundee

Billy might of stole the yarn off Ken and Dad,cause Crumpys neice married Dads nephew.

----------


## Dundee

Just seen another blog tonight,15 metres that magazine was,definately take a torch next time. :Have A Nice Day: 

Coppermine Creek, Ruahine Forest Park « Conservation blog

----------


## Dundee

7/9/19 Tracks are closed due to slips.

----------

